# Sacha Cosmetics



## alle685 (Jul 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried anything in this line? I've been hearing good things and want to try their Second Skin Foundation and their Buttercup powder...
  Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## sagehen (Jul 6, 2014)

I have no feedback but they are a company I have been hearing more and more about lately. Based in the Caribbean, I think? I was surprised to see their complexion products on findation.com, which was helpful because, based on their online photos/swatches, I would have ordered the wrong shade. I find your post very timely, because I am messing around with a cart on their website now. It is a very slow process, fraught with coding errors.  I will be listening for feedback.


----------



## JujuluvsMAC (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes based in the Caribbean. Here in Trinidad  they do have some great products and back in the late 90s were the makeup company for the miss universe franchise.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 7, 2014)

JujuluvsMAC said:


> Yes based in the Caribbean. Here in Trinidad  they do have some great products and back in the late 90s were the makeup company for the miss universe franchise.


  Ooh, I do see the Miss Universe logo on the site - cool. I am still having a difficult time with their site, but I just noticed a telephone number to call for help, which I might do. My sister raves about this product since going to a makeup show where they appeared. Why she didn't buy me any, I know not lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 12, 2014)

I have only used their eyeshadows and lip balm, which are mostly well-pigmented. They have lots of shades, singles and little palettes. I think they have changed the style of them. A friend uses their blushes and they also seem well-pigmented and have a decent range of colours.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I have only used their eyeshadows and lip balm, which are mostly well-pigmented. They have lots of shades, singles and little palettes. I think they have changed the style of them. A friend uses their blushes and they also seem well-pigmented and have a decent range of colours.


  Thanks for this post. Do you find that you use all of the shades in those palettes together? They don't seem well-curated to me, like I would need to use another shadow with some of them to complete a look. What are your thoughts? What are your favorites? What are some to stay away from, IYO?


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 12, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Thanks for this post. Do you find that you use all of the shades in those palettes together? They don't seem well-curated to me, like I would need to use another shadow with some of them to complete a look. What are your thoughts? What are your favorites? What are some to stay away from, IYO?


  Hi As I said, I think they have changed the style of the eyeshadows so I can only tell you about these older ones. I had a couple of their loose single eyeshadows as well but I hardly used those. Actually, each palette was just enough for me to create a look. Easy to apply for the most part and so neat and tidy to toss in your purse/makeup bag. I was quite pleased with all except for the white in the top middle trio and the dark purple in the top right trio. They are extremely popular at home.  (I had to scrape those two problematic shades but the purple was still pretty)


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 12, 2014)

For anyone interested:   https://m.facebook.com/SachaCosmetics


----------



## NicoleL (Jul 13, 2014)

I've tried the second skin foundation.  Good quality, I have very sensitive skin and don't get any breakouts, Medium to full coverage depending on skin issues.  I have some acne scars and hyperpigmentation and I feel like it did a decent job of covering without adding concealer.  I often find that even foundations claiming to be more yellow in tone are not yellow enough for me and I did not seem to have that issue with this foundation.  The color I use is Perfect Honey (swatches below).  I did find that it transferred a bit more than I like.  My skin leans to the dry side, so I do not set my whole face with powder only where I'm more prone to sweating and oiliness when its hot, so if you set your whole face that may or may not be an issue.  If there is something specific I can answer let me know.  I swatched the cream foundation tester kit but haven't actually worn that on my face so can't really speak on that, but I'll include the picture swatches for that as well.  For reference I am Tobacco in Becca radiant skin foundation and the complete coverage creme, and I fall between MAC NC45 and NC50.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 13, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> I've tried the second skin foundation.  Good quality, I have very sensitive skin and don't get any breakouts, Medium to full coverage depending on skin issues.  I have some acne scars and hyperpigmentation and I feel like it did a decent job of covering without adding concealer.  I often find that even foundations claiming to be more yellow in tone are not yellow enough for me and I did not seem to have that issue with this foundation.  The color I use is Perfect Honey (swatches below).  I did find that it transferred a bit more than I like.  My skin leans to the dry side, so I do not set my whole face with powder only where I'm more prone to sweating and oiliness when its hot, so if you set your whole face that may or may not be an issue.  If there is something specific I can answer let me know.  I swatched the cream foundation tester kit but haven't actually worn that on my face so can't really speak on that, but I'll include the picture swatches for that as well.  For reference I am Tobacco in Becca radiant skin foundation and the complete coverage creme, and I fall between MAC NC45 and NC50.


  This was a helpful post - thanks. I got a sample from my mom of the Second Skin in Cocoa Beige and it was not yellow enough. It was strange going on, so light, yet so pigmented and had a slick feeling that went away as soon as I powdered (reminded me of MJ Genius Gel Foundation a bit). I used AJ Crimson Bamboo Powder, since I didn't have a Sacha powder corresponding to it. I didn't get enough wear time out of it. I oiled up pretty quickly, it transfers, and there is fading at hour 6 or so. To be fair, it is hot as heck and I am a hormonal middle-aged woman. I may give this a a whirl later in the year when it is cooler and I may go for Perfect Honey instead.  I might take a shot at the Becca Tobacco in the Ever Matte formulation.


----------



## alle685 (Jul 14, 2014)

@ NicoleL - You look to be the same complexion as me and I was debating between Coco Beige and Perfect Honey so I think I may try the Perfect Honey. I realllllllllllllllly want to try the Buttercup Powder and I heard that it is better than the Ben Nye Banana Powder!


----------



## MsKb (Jul 14, 2014)

Sacha was started here in Trinidad and they have some really great products. their eyeshadows are veryyy pigmented as well as their blushes. their lipsticks were repackaged and relaunced last year as well and they have some great colours although the mattes are drying. I haven't used any of their new foundations but in the past i've used the cream to powder foundation in the compact  and it applied wonderfully and  had really great staying powder especially considering the temperatures in the Caribbean. They cater to a wide range of skin tones and work really well on persons with yellow base skin tones. Their foundations have great coverage as well. I think the 'kamaflage' is supposed to be more transfer resistant.


----------



## NicoleL (Jul 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I might take a shot at the Becca Tobacco in the Ever Matte formulation.


I'm glad it helped.  I agree that you get good coverage for how light the foundation feels.  They have one of the better range of color options for women of color as well.  They often have sales and promotions if you wanted to try a couple products at one time.  When I ordered mine they were marked down 50% and then there was an additional promo code as well.


----------



## NicoleL (Jul 15, 2014)

alle685 said:


> @ NicoleL - You look to be the same complexion as me and I was debating between Coco Beige and Perfect Honey so I think I may try the Perfect Honey. I realllllllllllllllly want to try the Buttercup Powder and I heard that it is better than the Ben Nye Banana Powder!


Purely based on what you list your foundations as in your profile, I'd think cocoa beige would be too dark for you.  Of course its always something that we all have to try on our faces to be sure it would work. I've been hearing the same good things about the Buttercup powder, let me know how it goes if you give it a try.


----------



## alle685 (Jul 21, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> Purely based on what you list your foundations as in your profile, I'd think cocoa beige would be too dark for you.  Of course its always something that we all have to try on our faces to be sure it would work. I've been hearing the same good things about the Buttercup powder, let me know how it goes if you give it a try.


Ugh, I live in Canada and their shipping from their website to Canada is INSANE! ($40) so I'm trying to contact them to see if they have a distributor somewhere in Toronto and it seems like no one wants to answer me, which is quite annoying...


----------



## sagehen (Jul 21, 2014)

alle685 said:


> Ugh, I live in Canada and their shipping from their website to Canada is INSANE! ($40) so I'm trying to contact them to see if they have a distributor somewhere in Toronto and it seems like no one wants to answer me, which is quite annoying...


  Don't call - they never answer. You know the "live chat" section on the site where they are never online? You can send them a message that way and every time I have done so they have responded. Be as detailed as you can because they don't tend to answer thoroughly.


----------



## alle685 (Jul 25, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Don't call - they never answer. You know the "live chat" section on the site where they are never online? You can send them a message that way and every time I have done so they have responded. Be as detailed as you can because they don't tend to answer thoroughly.


After having to email and message through Facebook, I FINALLY got a response. Their shipping to Canada is 29.95 which I think is absolutely madness so I'm going to have to pass on this line. I got a list of their authorized re-sellers in Canada and not even one person responded to me. *shrugs* it seems like this is more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 25, 2014)

alle685 said:


> After having to email and message through Facebook, I FINALLY got a response. Their shipping to Canada is 29.95 which I think is absolutely madness so I'm going to have to pass on this line. I got a list of their authorized re-sellers in Canada and not even one person responded to me. *shrugs* it seems like this is more hassle than it's worth.


 Oh, I am sorry you have to go through that. $29.95 is no better than the $40 you were originally quoted. I hope one of the distributors responds and you can try it.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 14, 2014)

I hope you get thru with the resellers. I don’t know about any other distribution centres but if they are shipping from Trinidad to the US, Canada or Europe, it will be costly for them so that may be why they're charging so much.


----------



## alle685 (Aug 14, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I hope you get thru with the resellers. I don’t know about any other distribution centres but if they are shipping from Trinidad to the US, Canada or Europe, it will be costly for them so that may be why they're charging so much.


  No I didn't - I emailed the three given to me and no one responded. Shipping to the US is 8.95, while shipping anywhere else is 29.95 so they say (it is listed as 39.95 on the website). From what the rep told me, they are shipping from the US so I don't know why it would be so expensive. *shrugs* I've already given up on it so its whatever I guess.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 14, 2014)

alle685 said:


> No I didn't - I emailed the three given to me and no one responded. Shipping to the US is 8.95, while shipping anywhere else is 29.95 so they say (it is listed as 39.95 on the website). From what the rep told me, they are shipping from the US so I don't know why it would be so expensive. *shrugs* I've already given up on it so its whatever I guess.


  True they have a facility in the US, only a few miles from me and they still charge and arm and a leg to ship to me. Priority would be less. I am not cool with people who try to jack me on shipping.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 15, 2014)

alle685 said:


> No I didn't - I emailed the three given to me and no one responded. Shipping to the US is 8.95, while shipping anywhere else is 29.95 so they say (it is listed as 39.95 on the website). From what the rep told me, they are shipping from the US so I don't know why it would be so expensive. *shrugs* I've already given up on it so its whatever I guess.


   Oh, no!  I'm sorry you didn't get to try them and that it was so difficult to make contact.


----------



## NicoleL (Aug 19, 2014)

Just wanted to pass on some info. I recently noticed that when I went back to use my second skin foundation that it was hard to get out of the tube and then when it came out it had some lumps in it.  I thought I had done something to it that caused it to spoil, so I ordered a new one.  Then I was watching a youtube video by Crystalis007 and she had just recently bought that foundation and hers had the same problems as mine.  So now I'm assuming its a problem with the foundation and nothing I did to it.

  Has anyone here who's tried it had this happen?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2015)

Sacha Fix It Powder and Arista eyeshadow duo in Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2016)

NicoleL said:


> Just wanted to pass on some info. I recently noticed that when I went back to use my second skin foundation that it was hard to get out of the tube and then when it came out it had some lumps in it.  I thought I had done something to it that caused it to spoil, so I ordered a new one.  Then I was watching a youtube video by Crystalis007 and she had just recently bought that foundation and hers had the same problems as mine.  So now I'm assuming its a problem with the foundation and nothing I did to it.
> 
> Has anyone here who's tried it had this happen?



not sure if you are still around, but do you, or anyone, know if this is still an issue.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2016)

http://www.thatigbochick.com/2015/11/sacha-buttercup-setting-powder-review.html


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 24, 2016)

Sacha Cosmetics are supposed to be on Amazon now


----------



## NicoleL (Feb 29, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> not sure if you are still around, but do you, or anyone, know if this is still an issue.



I'm not sure if it is still an issue.  Haven't heard anyone talk about anything but the buttercup powder in a long time.


----------



## MsKb (Mar 20, 2016)

Sacha recently launched matte liquid lipsticks in Trinidad. They are called the Sacha Intense Matte Lip Velvet and I got the colours : I'm in the Nude, Partner In Crime, Thats what she said and my bff. The formula surprised me as well. They are very opaque, comfortable on the lips, non-drying  and last extremely long (I dont usuallu have problems with colours fading or wearing off thoguh). This is a formula I am able to put on layer upon layer with and it does not crack, flake, get crusty or uncomfortable. I have dry lips cause by Accutane usage and I do not have a problem wearing these. I also used them for a wete fete (water party) and they did not move unlike some of the other brands i've tried. I like this formula more than Kat Von D's although Jeffree Star remains my favourite. (trying to add images unsuccessfully)


----------



## crystalfisk282 (May 4, 2016)

I have found your publish very appropriate, because I am playing around with a trolley on their web page now. It is a very slowly procedure, filled with programming mistakes. I will be hearing for reviews.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 23, 2016)

Beat Face Honey

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2017)

Sacha Cosmetics Kamaflage Foundation in Perfect Honey
I don't think I've ever been matched correctly anywhere lol
Thank goodness I was planning to mix it with my moisturizer anyway


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2017)

I never knew that about Sacha cosmetics, very cool.    

That foundation is very yellow on you.  I laugh b/c I can relate.   LOL 
 Looks like you might lean towards cool?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> I never knew that about Sacha cosmetics, very cool.
> 
> That foundation is very yellow on you.  I laugh b/c I can relate.   LOL
> Looks like you might lean towards cool?



Girl... she did this on part of one of my cheeks to show how it could cover the marks I've gotten recently and when I got in the car I thought, thank goodness I was just standing off to the side waiting for hubby so we could leave LOL

TBH it's hard to tell if my veins are more blue or green sometimes and though I feel like it pulls quite yellow I used a pink based tinted moisturizer before and it worked well  :/


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 23, 2017)

I can definitely relate to that.  My veins are blue or green depending on the day it seems like.  I was told by Ingenue I was neutral leaning cool (or was it warm LOL) but it made so much sense after she told me that. I started looking at pics of me and my friends and I could definitely see I was much more neutral than I thought.  Compared to me, some of my friends look yellow as hell.  LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 24, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> I can definitely relate to that.  My veins are blue or green depending on the day it seems like.  I was told by Ingenue I was neutral leaning cool (or was it warm LOL) but it made so much sense after she told me that. I started looking at pics of me and my friends and I could definitely see I was much more neutral than I thought.  Compared to me, some of my friends look yellow as hell.  LOL



Lol! I totally get you


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 27, 2017)

Highlighters


Instagram

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 31, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Girl...
> *TBH it's hard to tell if my veins are more blue or green sometimes *and though I feel like it pulls quite yellow I used a pink based tinted moisturizer before and it worked well  :/





Prettypackages said:


> *I can definitely relate to that.  My veins are blue or green depending on the day it seems like.*  I was told by Ingenue I was neutral leaning cool (or was it warm LOL) but it made so much sense after she told me that. I started looking at pics of me and my friends and I could definitely see I was much more neutral than I thought.  Compared to me, some of my friends look yellow as hell.  LOL



*LOL! I came in to see the highlighter link...

Me three...I was always told oh, yeah you have yellow undertones...and then my foundations would lean yellow and of course oxidize into orange due to oiliness.  These days I believe that my body not my face leans more yellow...meaning when I get a good tan it really is "golden". Versus hubby who clearly has red...which lends itself to a mahogany brown when he tans. My face seems to do better with more neutral shades. I can always warm it up with my blush/powders. Pink = ashy! 

*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I came in to see the highlighter link...
> 
> Me three...I was always told oh, yeah you have yellow undertones...and then my foundations would lean yellow and of course oxidize into orange due to oiliness.  These days I believe that my body not my face leans more yellow...meaning when I get a good tan it really is "golden". Versus hubby who clearly has red...which lends itself to a mahogany brown when he tans. My face seems to do better with more neutral shades. I can always warm it up with my blush/powders. Pink = ashy!
> 
> *




Lol! 
Hate that orange-y look!
MAC NC43 was a bit dark for me so I tried experimenting with what seemed to ne a lighter shade and ended up with a Studio Fix powder that did that lol thankfully I wasn't in public


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 31, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol!
> *Hate that orange-y look!*
> MAC NC43 was a bit dark for me so I tried experimenting with what seemed to ne a lighter shade and ended up with a Studio Fix powder that did that lol thankfully I wasn't in public




*LOL! AKA Oompa Loompa!*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! AKA Oompa Loompa!*



Yes! I was, like, what's happening here?!
I thought it was a lighter tan but it had some reddish tone... what a waste lol


----------



## Celene (Mar 14, 2017)

The buttercup powder is awesome! I have normal to oily skin. I started using the buttercup loose powder to set my foundation in the morning and now rarely ever need to blot in the afternoon! There is apparently no "flashback" in photos with this powder. I like it because it's matte without appearing powdery.


----------

